# How Do You Restrain A Large Buck??



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a almost 300 pound alpine buck. There are times I need to restrain him to trim his scurs, give shots or trim feet. I usually put him in a milking stand that I made with an extra large neck hold..... but I wish I could have him on the ground when working with him so that I don't have to try to keep in from falling off the stand. He is a big, powerful animal and very very strong. Please don't suggest flipping him over and sitting on him..... I am 5 feet tall and he weighs waaaay more than I do. So this is an impossibilty...... How do you guys restrain a large, strong, and sometimes stubborn goat?? Show pics if you have them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow I didn't know Alpines got that big!
Often times it takes both Bob & I to handle Darlin here at left. We do a combination of prong collar & sheep harness that goes behind his head & over his nose. That part of it has a loop in it so that when he is lead his head is down so he cant really see where he's going & we have more control.
During the app process one of us has a firm grip up high on his beard, I mean a handful of jaw skin while we're at it.
It helps to work with them often in regards to restraint, even if just short tied to fence for a bit to get used to being handled & having hands on him.
We finally got a regular fitting stand & are thinking about adding the side bars to it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take 2 tube gates and put them in a V shape. Then put a butt board behind him and also put a halter on him and tie him. The other option would be to build a chute. I think if you do a search on building a chute for a llama or alpaca, you should find plans for them.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

What about one of those tilt tables they make for shearing sheep and goats and for trimming hooves and giving needles etc. I know of one brand that makes them...marweld? That is here in canada but if you google them, you might be able to get ideas? Just a thought.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The tilt table will be my next but. I have been saving for the last 2 years  
Any ways I'm kinda lucky my big guy is a giant so super easy to wrk with. But I did have a Kiko doe who was a big devil. I have a blocking chute that's like a milk stand on the head part but not off the ground. I would put her in that AND tie her head way up because she was wrong and mean. I had to give her shots once and didn't want to drag her all the way to the 'stand' I slapped a halter on her and tied her to a tree limb so her head was way up....like as far up as I could without lifting her off the ground and that worked really well. She couldn't move around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have 4 areas that I can squeeze them down behind a gate or sweep tub gate. It won't work for trimming feet, but it works very nicely for haltering or giving shots/drenching. Coupled with a halter, it would work for trimming scurs, too, as I have access from both sides.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I can flip my 200 lb buck on my own (I'm not very big.) The first time he fought a bit but since then he pretty much cooperates, I usually don't have to sit on him once he's down. If you get someone to help you once or twice you might be able to train him like my guy. Take one front foot first and hold it back. Hopefully he offers to go to his knees, if not you have to get the other foot. When he's on his knees and relaxed reach under and grab the opposite hind foot, then roll him over as gently as possible. Be patient, lots of petting when he goes down. I think mine is so easy about it cuz he gets a massage along with his pedicure!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We train all bucks and does alike on the milk stand. All work is done on the stand. My bf put 2 sprockets on the one side of the stand, and made me a rail if I need to use it (I've only used it once). The other side is against the wall. We trim/gouge & burn in this stand when necessary as well. We use a halter for this, and turn his head around and down the side of the head lock. Works like a charm.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas folks. I appreciate it. I have been thinking a halter would help and I like the idea of some kind of shoot where he is held solid. He is a good buck and he is handled lots but just like most animals don't like certain things happening to him.


----------

